# Cubes that you would never solve



## siphuyoda (Mar 28, 2009)

OK I might be the only crazy one, but does anyone else have a cube that you just REFUSE to solve or even touch?

My cube that I refuse to let anyone touch is my Rubik's DIY that got signed by every member of Kaba Modern (3rd place winner of America's Best Dance Crew Season 1). The cube is now in a display case on my bed with UV protection spray so the sun won't fade out the colors.


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Mar 28, 2009)

All my cubes get solved to death .


----------



## edwardtimliu (Mar 28, 2009)

I like status quo better but it is sick that you got their autographs!!!
I refuse to solve my v6 becuase it pops, locks, and clicks too much. And also because it takes a while to solve so i guess I'm lazy


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't have one. But I would currently never even think of buying a megaminx, because it looks so big and looks like it would fall apart very easily.


----------



## idpapro (Mar 28, 2009)

probolly a broken cube, or one i dont have


----------



## siphuyoda (Mar 28, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I don't have one. But I would currently never even think of buying a megaminx, because it looks so big and looks like it would fall apart very easily.



actually a megaminx is only slightly bigger than a regular 3x3. As for it falling apart, it depends on which one you get I suppose.


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 28, 2009)

I refused to solve a Rubik's Revolution. It sucks, it not a puzzle, it only has 6 button, and 6 lame games.
2 of the game that Rubik's use was from Simon Trickster


----------



## (X) (Mar 28, 2009)

I seldom solve my hungarian globe, because its more of a collectors item, and I don't have a good method for it...


----------



## Ton (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes my Rubik's Silver Cube


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 28, 2009)

yea, i never solve my DX 3x3x4 extended


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, my square-1. I used to know how to solve it, but due to lack of practice, I forgot the algs (All of them, even the parity alg, which was a beast to learn).


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2009)

I never take apart my tetris cube. It takes too long to put it back together, even when I wrote down the solution and I try to follow it.


----------



## toast (Mar 28, 2009)

My gordian's knot. It's currently taken apart and I refuse to put it back together.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 28, 2009)

I will never solve some of the crazy puzzles that would take like 5 hours to do on gelatinbrain, especially the skewb-like ones.


----------



## darkzelkova (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a little 2x2 that came randomly in a cube4you order, I don't solve it because it hardly turns.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a bunch of puzzles that I've never scrambled just because they're so hard to turn, but I don't think that's really what you mean.

The one cube I'll never solve is the V-7 I have that was signed by Panagiotis Verdes (the inventor). I don't even want to try getting the centers all in the right places


----------



## jcuber (Mar 30, 2009)

It would be like a super-stickered 7x7!


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 30, 2009)

6x6. Ew. SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRT


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 31, 2009)

The one I won at the US Open two years ago.


----------



## goldencuber (Mar 31, 2009)

the Rubik 2x2. It's too small, and you can't turn it fast, or it breaks


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 1, 2009)

pesky little icecube that pops every half a solve... I don't bother reassembling it anymore...


----------



## cheiney (Apr 1, 2009)

I would never solve a rubik's cube made of glass shards.


----------



## moogra (Apr 1, 2009)

My 5x5x5 is REALLY bad. Every solve it pops at least twice when I'm careful. If I'm turning fast, it pops every two turns. I now have it just there for display.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Cube in a jar that I bought at Dutch Open 2007 because the jar is way smaller than this one

I do scramble and solve the cube in a jar I got from US Nationals 2008 because that jar actually allows movements


----------

